# أنا مستعد لترك الإسلام.....ولكن جاوبوني على هذا التساؤل!!



## ماجد مدحت (29 يونيو 2011)

أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!

فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!

ولماذا أشعر بقمة الراحة والطمأنينة عندما أصلي في جوف الليل كل يوم ...؟

أنا مستعد لترك ديني والإنضمام إلى دين المسيحية إذا جاوبتوني على هذه الأسئلة ...


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2011)

*صدقني لو كنتَ مرتاحاً لما قلت ذلك .*
*بكل الأحوال إلهنا حي فعلاً ، وإشارته واضحة للجميع وليس لأشخاص معينين ، وأستطيع تقديم الكثير منها .*
*في النهاية مجرد فعل الصلاة حتى لو في البوذية يعطي الإنسان راحة ً ، فالمسألة متعلقة بالطب النفسي والروحانية أيضاً ، ولكن راحة عن راحة تختلف .*
*وفي النهاية ما تعتقد أنه إشارات قد يكون مصدره الشيطان وليس الإله الحقيقي محب البشر .*
*لك محبتي وصلاتي *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2011)

*من غير ما اجاوبك على اى سؤال*
*اذا كانت دى اسئلتك .. فانا انصحك وانا مسلم ان تترك دينك و الان*​


----------



## subzer0 (29 يونيو 2011)

اخى الحبيب مدحت اتمنى انك تقولنا اية هى الرسائل اللى بتصلك من اللة وانك دائما على الصواب للتوضيح اكتر؟
هل مثلا بتكون واقع فى مشكلة وبتتخلص منها !!! اعتقد ربنا حنون على الكل وكل البشر بتتعرض لمشاكل وبعد فترة بتتحل حتى و لو بيعبدوا اصنام مش صلاح منهم ولكن حنان ربنا
ولا انت مثلا لما بتصلى وبتتقرب من ربنا من منظورك بتكون حالتك المادية افضل او بتكسب اكتر ؟
اعتقد برضو كل الحجات دى بتحصل لكل البشر وهى مش علامة
او اخر حاجة انك عايش والحمدللة سليم ومش بتعانى من امراض او اى ضيقات
برضو اعتقد كل الناس معرضة لامراض لقدر اللة او اى حاجة سيئة ولكن باحتمال وقبول الالام ربنا بيتمجد وبيتعالج 
ولا بتشوف رأى بقى وبتشوف حجات مش زى البشر ساعتها يبقى كلام تانى


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (29 يونيو 2011)

أول حاجة عايزة اسألك ايه هي الرسايل اللي بتوصلك من ربنا علشان نكون فاهمين ،
تاني حاجة عايزة أقولهلك إن أي إنسان لما بيصلي أو يقرأ قرآن أو الانجيل أو التوراة  لازم يحس انه مرتاح لأن جواه إن ده كلام ربنا فتلقائي بيحس براحة بمجرد انه حاسس انه قرب من ربنا.


----------



## Ibn al-Malik (29 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!
> 
> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!
> 
> ...




اذهب واسأل الوثني أيضا سيجيبك أنه يشعر بالراحة عندما يصلي إلى إلهه ... كل إنسان يعبد إله يشعر بالراحة عندما يصلي إليه لأن التدين شئ فطري في الإنسان ومنذ القديم والإنسان يبحث عن معبود يعبده... لكن عليك البحث عن الإله الحقيقي .. جرد نفسك من كل الأفكار والمعتقدات وصل إلى الله خالق هذا الكون وأطلب منه أن يكشف لك عن ذاته ويعرفك الطريق التي ينبغي أن تسير فيها .. إذا استطعت فاقرأ الكتاب المقدس بعين مجردة بعيدا عن الشك أو الاستهزاء .. وأنا أثق أنك في يوم ما ستعرف الحقيقة. الرب يبارك حياتك وينير عينيك.


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 يونيو 2011)

................................ 
وانا ايضا اشعر بقمة الراحة وانا اصلى
تقدر تقول لى ليه؟؟


----------



## yousif3 (29 يونيو 2011)

الغريب... أن الحرامي بينام مستريح كل يوم وخصوصا لما يطلع بسرقة حلوه.... دا لأنه طول عمره شاف ابوه بيسرق فأتعود علي كدا ولو قطعتله ايده ورجله بردو هيسرق وهينام مستريح

عزيزي... ما علاقة أنك بتنام مستريح بكون ما أنت فيه صح أو خطأ... أنا مقصدش هنا أن الأسلام خطأ... لكن أقصد الفكر
بدليل أننا في المسيحية بنام في قمة السلام والطمأنينه لما فقط نرفع قلوبنا للي خلقنا قبل ماننام مش بالكرعات والحركات... وياسلام لو بتدي لنفسك واجب روحي وبتعمل ركعات... وياسلام لو عندك شوية وقت بليل وتعمل تسبحة..... هنا مش هقولك موضوع راحة نفسيه وأن المسيحية صح..... أنت هتعرف ليه مليارات في العالم صامدين علي إيمانهم لما تشارك السمائيين تسبحهم وصلاتهم للقدوس وتشوف بعينك فرح القلوب لما تصلي وتعيش حياة السما علي الارض


----------



## Twin (29 يونيو 2011)

*علي أي أساس عايز تترك إسلامك ؟*
*ويعني أيه نقنعك .... أحنا ملناش دعوة ولا لينا أي مصلحة من أقناعك*

*أحنا بس مستعدين لمجاوبة كل من يسألنا عن سبب الرجاء الذي فينا *
*لو عايز تسأل .... تفضل ونحن علي أتم الأستعداد لمجاوبتك *

*بس بالنسبة بقي لخلاصك وتحريرك ..... ثق أن طريقك الوحيد هو سؤال الرب نفسه *
*أنحني وأسجد أمامه وأصرخ له كأب .... قل له ....*
*يارب ... أظهر لي ذاتك*
*عرفني طرقك ... أنر لي بوجهك *
*قدني بك أليك .... أنا عجينة الطين وأنت جابلي *
*فأشفق وأعني أنا الخاطي*
*أرشدني الي سبلك .... سبل البر*

*وثق أنه سيعلن لك عن ذاته وستقبله بفرح*
*بشرط إذا صرخت له بصدق*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!
> 
> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!
> 
> ...



*و إيه شكل الرسائل ديه ؟
و يا ترى عرفت منين إنها من ربنا مش يمكن من الضمير ؟

قمة الراحة برضه بيشعر بيها واحد مسلم يكون قتل أو سرق أو إغتصب واحد مسيحى 
مش عارفة أوصف لك قمة الراحة اللى عنده​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!
> 
> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!
> 
> ...



*أخ ماجد سلام المسيح ملك السلام لك. أولا: من قال لك أن الله الحنّان الرحيم سيترك إنسانا بسبب ديانته؟ هل مثلا لا يُظهِر خالق الكون المُحب ذاته إلا للمسيحيين؟ طبعا لا. الله لا ينظر الى ديانتك بل الى قلبك وفكرك، لك شخصيا كإنسان. هذه هي نظرة الله لك، أنه يحب البشر جميعا بلا استثناء ولا يترك إنسانا مهما كانت ديانته بلا شاهد عنه لأنه كما يقول الكتاب: لا يترك نفسه بدون شاهد. الشاهد هذا قد يكون موقفا معينا حدث معك، وقد يكون كلاما سمعته، أو ترنيمة روحية عميقة المعنى، أو حياة أحد من رجال الله القديسين تأثّرت بها، أو نورا شعرتَ به في إحدى صلواتك الصادقة التي بلا تكلّف، أو حتّى جمالا ونظاما في الطبيعة رأيته فأحسست بالخالق العظيم. هذا بالنسبة لنظرة الله لك. لكن السؤال الذي تتجاهله هو: ما هي نظرتك أنت لله؟ هل هذه النظرة تُعطي الله حقه؟ هل هذه النظرة عرّفتك على حق الله وحقيقته؟ السيد المسيح يقول: أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة لا أحد يأتي الى الآب إلا بي. هل نظرتك لله تعطيك غفران الخطايا الذي لا يتم إلا بدم يسوع المسيح الناصري الطاهر؟ وهل لا تخالف هذه النظرة الأخلاق والمنطق وما يليق بالخالق؟ وهل تعطيك هذه النظرة حياة أبدية؟ وهل تجعلك تسير في مشيئة الله الطاهرة دون أن تخالف وصاياه؟ الخ من هذه الأسئلة التي يجب عليك أن تجيب عليها بنفسك وبجدّية. ما دامك دخلت وسألت يبقى عاوز تعرف، ونحن بإنتظار أسئلتك فأنت على الطريق الصحيح. ربنا ينوّر طريقك.*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (29 يونيو 2011)

> أنا مستعد لترك الإسلام.....ولكن جاوبوني على هذا التساؤل!!



ربما الاسلام انسب لعقلك !!



> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!



لأن الشيطان كما تقمص دور الله و كتب القرآن و اعطاك إياه على إنه كتاب من الله
يكمل دوره لكي تستمر في تبعيته

السؤال هو : من قال ان هذه رسالة من الله؟



> ولماذا أشعر بقمة الراحة والطمأنينة عندما أصلي في جوف الليل كل يوم ...؟



البوذي و الوثني و الملحد و اليهودي و المسيحي و المسلم
كل هؤلاء يشعرون بالراتحة و الطمأنينة عندما يصلون في جوف الليل كل يوم

منطق عقيم في التفكير



> أنا مستعد لترك ديني والإنضمام إلى دين المسيحية إذا جاوبتوني على هذه الأسئلة ...



من طلب منك الانضمام إلى المسيحية؟
يا عزيزي لن نكسب نحنُ شيئا بانضمامك لكي ترهن انضمامك بإجابتنا
انت الفائز الوحيد أو الخاسر الوحيد

فكل انسان سيعطي حسابا عن نفسه أمام عرش الله
و لن نُعطي نحن حساب عنّك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يونيو 2011)

النفس خدَّاعة ، خصوصاً عندما يغذيها الشيطان بأفكار الضلال

وأكبر مثال على الفرح الشيطانى ، هو ما نراه فى تسجيلات الإرهابيين بعد تنفيذ جرائمهم البشعة ، إذ يكونون فى قمة النشوة الشيطانية المجنونة

أما قولك بأنك على أستعداد لترك الذى أنت فيه ، فذلك الأمر لا يعنينا - مثلما تتصور - إنما واجبنا أن نقول كلمة الحق ، ومن يقبل فليقبل ، ومن يرفض فذنبه على جنبه


----------



## esambraveheart (29 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!
> 
> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!
> 
> ...


 
*ما علاقة اسئلتك هذه بالمسيحيه *
*و ما دخل المسيحيه في تفاعلات نفسك كمسلم *
*تجاه عقيدتك الاصليه و في رضي ضميرك عن هذه العقائد التي تعيش فيها ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

*بعد ردود اخواتى الجميلة اللى ردى ميكونش فيها حاجة *
*بس اشمعنه المسيحيه اللى انت فكرت فيها دا لو انت عاوز تسيب الاسلام بجد*
*وليه تكون مرتاح وتيجى لحاجة انت مش عارف ايه اخرتها*
*بص يا اخ ماجد  لو حاب تطرح اى تسائل فى قسم  خاص للاسئلة بس يا ريت مش تضحك على نفسك*
*ولو لاقيت نفسك مياله للمسيحيه يا ريت تلغى مشاعرك وتمشى بعقلك *
*وربنا ينور عنيك وتعرف الصح فين *​


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2011)

انا في واحده هنديه اعرفها بتعبد البقر وبيقدسوه
وقالت لي انها لما بتصلي صلاتها في الليل وبتذكر البقره عده مرات في صلاتها
بتحس بهدؤ  وسلام عجيب وبتنام مرتاحه
ايه رايك بقي يا اخ ماجد


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!
> 
> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!
> 
> ...



*عادى يا اخ ماجد البوذيين ايضا والهندوس بيشعروا براحة فى ممارساتهم بل ان لديهم ممارسات روحية اكثر تعقيدا من الاسلام 
الاسلام ليس به ممارسات روحية 
الشعور بالراحة بعد اى ممارسة روحية له عدة اسباب وليست بالضرورة تعنى انك على حق 
العوامل النفسية والشعور بأرضاء الضمير والذات بعد الممارسات الروحية ايا كانت كل ذلك يدخل ضمن اسباب الشعور بالراحة 

الايمان والعقائد لا تبنى على شعور انما على حقائق 
*


----------



## Critic (29 يونيو 2011)

> ولماذا أشعر بقمة الراحة والطمأنينة عندما أصلي في جوف الليل كل يوم ...؟


و هناك من يشعر بالراحة و الطمأنينة بعد سماعه مقطوعة موسيقية عذبة قبل النوم

كل شخص يشعر بالراحة تجاه من تم برمجة عقله عليه
هذا ليس مقياس و لا يحزنون !


----------



## MAJI (29 يونيو 2011)

وين صار ماجد مدحت ؟
يا اخي مادام تجيك رسائل من الله انو انت على صواب ليش تشكك بيها وجاي تسألنا ؟
هذا التصرف في علم النفس له اسبابه 
انو عقلك الباطني رافض الاسلام وتحتاج الى مبرر لايمانك به
اما راحتك بعد ماتصلي في جوف الليل فانت لو بس فكرت مابعد الموت في الاسلام (مسلسل العذابات الي تنتظرك)كان طارت النومة من عينك وطارت معاها الراحة والطمأنينة
راجع حساباتك العقائدية


----------



## esambraveheart (29 يونيو 2011)

netta قال:


> انا في واحده هنديه اعرفها بتعبد البقر وبيقدسوه
> وقالت لي انها لما بتصلي صلاتها في الليل وبتذكر البقره عده مرات في صلاتها
> بتحس بهدؤ  وسلام عجيب وبتنام مرتاحه
> ايه رايك بقي يا اخ ماجد



*هههههه
تلاقي الاخ هو كمان بيقرا سورة " البقره" قبل ما ينام ..و عشان كده بيحس بنفس الارتياح اللي بتحس بيه الهنديه عابدة البقره
مصدر السكينه واحد
​*


----------



## MAJI (29 يونيو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *من غير ما اجاوبك على اى سؤال*​
> 
> *اذا كانت دى اسئلتك .. فانا انصحك وانا مسلم ان تترك دينك و الان*​


 الاخ ياسر شخص حالتك وهو يؤكد نظريتي وهو مسلم


----------



## Twin (29 يونيو 2011)

*ننتظر الأخ ماجد .... طارح السؤال *
*ولا داعي للدخول في مناقشات وتعليقات جانبية .... البنائة منها والهادمة أيضاً*​


----------



## mm4jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

لا لا اقولك حاجه احسن تخليك تسيب الاسلام فعلا
فوت علي اي جامع بس وخش شوف بيحصل ايه جوا او اسمع حلقه ذكر او اي حاجه من بتاعتهم دي
برهان....
حاتخرج تقول مش عاوز ابقي مسلم تاني لا لا اقولك اتعامل مع شيوخ كمان
دي مجرد وسائل بس وممكن اديك التقيل بقي لو عاوز
قصه عذاب القبر المزيفه
قصه البراق المزيفه ايضا
عموما كل شئ موجود بالنتدي هنا بس انتا اتعب نفسك وابحث شويه ومالكش دعوه


----------



## mm4jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

لو عملت اللي بقولك عليه هتلاقي الاسلام طلع منك مش انتا اللي طلعت منه


----------



## ماجد مدحت (30 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> ربما الاسلام انسب لعقلك !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انت قلت ان الشيطان هو من وضع هذا القرآن ......
فلماذا الشيطان يأمرنا في القرآن بترك الفحشاء والمنكر وفعل المعروف مع ان ذلك يتخالف مع وظيفته الأساسية؟...... 
ولماذا يأمرنا بعبادة الله في القرآن ولم يأمرنا بعبادة نفسه


ثم إنكم تقولون إن الشيطان زين لي دين الإسلام وهو من يرسل لي الرسائل ليشعرني بأني على  الصواب .... فلماذا لا يكون هذا هو حالكم أنتم !! لماذا لا تكونون أنتم المخدوعون ؟؟!!

أرجو أن تفكروا بعمق ولا تخسروا آخرتكم بسبب اتباع الهوى والباطل .........
وأن تعبدوا إلهكم الحق الذي لا إله إلا هو


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> انت قلت ان الشيطان هو من وضع هذا القرآن ......
> فلماذا الشيطان يأمرنا في القرآن بترك الفحشاء والمنكر وفعل المعروف مع ان ذلك يتخالف مع وظيفته الأساسية؟......
> ولماذا يأمرنا بعبادة الله في القرآن ولم يأمرنا بعبادة نفسه
> 
> ...


 
*أخي الحبيب أنت من سيخسر أبديته إذا لم تفكر بعمق ، توجه للقسم الإسلامي لأجيبك عن أسئلتك حول القرآن وغير ذلك .*

*إلهنا الحي يظهر عجائب قدرته على مر الزمان والمكان ، لا أعتقد أنه يمكن للشيطان أن يكرر المعجزة ذاتها سنوياً لمدة ألفي عام . (أتحدث عن معجزة فيض النور المقدس كمثال بسيط ليس إلا)*
*لاحظ أن كل الظهورات في الدنيا ظهورات للعذراء والمسيح ، وتحدث فوق الكنائس ، لماذا لم يظهر محمد إلا في أحلام الشيوخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*
*فكر ، راجع نفسك ، إسلامياً توجه للقسم الإسلامي وسنكشف لك الكثير .*
*لك محبتي وصلاتي .*


----------



## Toni_Thaer (30 يونيو 2011)

حبيبي انا برايي مشان توصل للبدك ياه لازم تحرر عقلك من كل الاديان وبعدين تعمل مقارنه وتقرا بكل حياديه فاحسن شي الواحد يفكر متل الملحدين حتى تبتعد عن عاطفتك والافكار المسبقه هاد اذا كان عنجد بدك تعرف الحقيقه مش جاي تتسلى

سلام ونعمه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> انت قلت ان الشيطان هو من وضع هذا القرآن ......
> *فلماذا الشيطان يأمرنا في القرآن بترك الفحشاء والمنكر* وفعل المعروف مع ان ذلك يتخالف مع وظيفته الأساسية؟......
> ولماذا يأمرنا بعبادة الله في القرآن ولم يأمرنا بعبادة نفسه
> 
> ...



+++++++++++++++++

لو فحصت الأمور جيداً فستجده يأمرك بفعل الفحشاء ، ولكن تحت مسميات أخرى

وهذا أخطر من أن تفعل وتعرف أنك تفعل الفحشاء

فإنه بذلك يخدر ضميرك ويجعلك تتصور أن الفحشاء هى الحلال

ولن أعطيك أمثلة كثيرة ، بل فقط فى زواج المتعة الذى مارسه رسول الإسلام والصحابة الكرام ، فما الفارق بينه وبين الفحشاء !!!!! أليس هو تشجيع للدعارة تحت مسميت أخرى !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJI (30 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> انت قلت ان الشيطان هو من وضع هذا القرآن ......
> فلماذا الشيطان يأمرنا في القرآن بترك الفحشاء والمنكر وفعل المعروف مع ان ذلك يتخالف مع وظيفته الأساسية؟......
> ولماذا يأمرنا بعبادة الله في القرآن ولم يأمرنا بعبادة نفسه
> 
> ...


 يا ماجد وين سؤالك في المسيحية ؟
انت هنا تناقش شيطانية القران
وهل تريد اثبات شيطانيته من الانجيل ؟
طيب 
1-الانجيل قال كل من سيأتي بعد السيد المسيح هم انبياء كذبة 
2- المسيحية تقول احبوا اعداءكم .والذي يقول قاتلوهم هو الشيطان
3- المسيح قال احبوا بعضكم بعضا والذي يقول غير هذا هو  الشيطان  
4- المسيحية تقول لاتشتموا والشتام هو ابن ابليس
5-المسيحية تقول لاتكذبوا والكذاب هو ابليس ومن يحلل الكذب هو خادم ابليس


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2011)

> انت قلت ان الشيطان هو من وضع هذا القرآن ......
> فلماذا الشيطان يأمرنا في القرآن بترك الفحشاء والمنكر وفعل المعروف مع ان ذلك يتخالف مع وظيفته الأساسية؟......


راجع هذا الموضوع ففيه الاجابة :
*الرد على سؤال "كيف يكون الاسلام من الشيطان و هو يدعو لعبادة الله ؟" ... و توضيح الاهداف التى حققها الشيطان عن طريق الاسلام*


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2011)

القسم هو للأسئلة في العقيدة المسيحية
هل عندك سؤال ام نغلق الموضوع لعدم إحتوائه على سؤال؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (30 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!
> 
> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!
> 
> ...


 
*اخى الغالى ماجد*

*تحيه محبه واحترام لك*

*اولااخىالعزيز منقال لك اننانريدك انتترك الاسلام ؟؟؟*

*ومن قال لك اننا نريدك ان تكون مسيحيا ؟؟؟؟*

*هذه نقطه اولى*





*النقطه الثانيه وهى الاهم *



> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!


 
*ان كان محمد رسولك لم يتعامل الله معه بطريقه مباشرة كما تعامل معك انت بل على العكس كان يرسل رسولا له اسمه جبريل *

*افانت افضل من محمد ؟؟؟ حتى يكلمك الله مباشرة برسائل؟؟؟؟*

*ام انك تكذب محمد وتكون اخر المرسلين؟؟؟؟*

*اتعلم ان المسلم نفسه لن يقبل ما تقوله انت لتثبت اسلامك؟؟؟*

*ختاما العقل هو بوابه الايمان وليست العاطفه *
*وبناءاعليه *
*فانت تؤمن بخزعبلات نفسيه فقط ولست على يقين باى شئ*
* بل تحاول ان تقنع نفسك باى طريقه سهله*
* دون ان تكلف نفسك عناء البحث عن الحق*
*وللاسف لن تصل الى اى نتيجه سوى خداع نفسك فقط *
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يونيو 2011)

الصديق العزيز الراحة والسعادة لن تجدها الا فى المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام ليس عندنا قتل او ارهاب او اضطهاد  اتمنى ان تقرا الكتاب المقدس وسوف تعرف الحقيقة


----------



## miraam (30 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> انت قلت ان الشيطان هو من وضع هذا القرآن ......
> فلماذا الشيطان يأمرنا في القرآن بترك الفحشاء والمنكر وفعل المعروف مع ان ذلك يتخالف مع وظيفته الأساسية؟......
> ولماذا يأمرنا بعبادة الله في القرآن ولم يأمرنا بعبادة نفسه
> 
> ...


 
هل الله ممكن يعلم من يتبعونه ان يسبوا الاخرين و يدعوا عليهم بقولهم اللهم رمل نسائهم اللهم يتم اولادهم اللهم اشقهم فى الدنيا و الاخره اللهم اسخطم خنازير و غيرها من الادعيه التى نسمعها باذننا ..... هل سمعت ادعيه مثل هذه تصدر من الكنائس ؟؟؟؟؟ بالعكس الهنا علمنا نحب اعدائنا و حتى ان لم نستطع ان نحبهم على الاقل لا نكرههم و نصلى من اجلهم ليس ان ندعى عليهم 

هل الله ممكن يرضى عن سب وشتم اى شخص هل ممكن ان يأمر الله من يتبعوه ان يشتموا الاخرين و يصفوهم بالخنازير و القرده اليس الاخرين بنى ادمين خالقهم الله على صورته و مثاله فهل بعد ذلك يطلب سبهم و شتمهم!!!!!!!!!

هل ممكن ان يأمر الله من يتبعونه ان يقتلوا الاخرين و يسلبوا ا اموالهم و نسائهم و ان يكافئهم لفعل ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## salimhadadd (30 يونيو 2011)

الاخ ماجد مدحت سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معك,,
اخي العزيز:لا اريد ان اناقش حاليا ايهما افضل الاسلام ام المسيحية,
ولكن اتركك لضميرك الحي وبعض اسئلة تنطلق من خلالها لمعرفة 
الحقيقة, وعندما تعرف الحقيقة ايضا انت حر بقبولها او لا , لان الله
لا يريد ان ياتي انسان اليه بالقوة بل باقتناعه هو, وعندما يعرف 
الانسان الحقيقة ولا يلتزم بها, فهناك تكون عليه الدينونة من الله,
اما نحن فناسف لذهاب اي انسان الى جهنم, بل من حبنا له ننصحه
فقط, والباقي هو والله يتحاسبون, وهذه هي الاسئلة بالمقارنة,وانت
تعرف جيدا ان كل شر هو من الشيطان, وان كل صلاح وخير هو من الله,

1- من بداية الاسلام ولحد هذا اليوم, في اي سنة كان السلام في الاسلام.؟

2- من الذي يامر بالقتل والنهب والغنيمة, اهو الاسلام ام المسيحية.؟

3- من هو الذي يفجر بيوت الله من كنائس وجوامع وقتل الساجدين لله.؟

4- من اين جاءت القاعدة هل من الاسلام ام المسيحية .؟

5- من اين جاءت السلفية, هل من المسيحية ام من الاسلام.؟

6- من يريد ان ياخذ بالقوة الى دينه اهو المسيحية ام الاسلام.؟

7- من الذي يغتصب بنات الناس سواء كانوأ مسلمان ام مسيحيات.؟

8- من الذي قام بالمضاهرات لاجل المنصب وبعدها الحكم الغير العادل.؟

9- من الذي يتامر ويقوم بالثورات , اهم المسيحيين ام الاسلام,.؟

10- من اجل من كل هذا .؟ امن اجل الله ام الشيطان الذي هو اله الارض.؟

11- اين محمد الان .؟ واين هو المسيح.؟ ارجو ان تجاوب نفسك منطقيا,,

12- هل نحن نتبع الحي ام الميت.؟ هل يقدر الميت ام يشفع فينا ام الحي.؟

اخي العزيز ارجو ان تحاور نفسك بهذه الاسئلة ان كنت تروم الوصول للحقيقة.
اما ان كنت تسال فقط لاجل التسلية , فلا تتعب نفسك بالبحث حول الاسئلة,
ولكني انا اصلي من اجلك مهما كنت , ان يرفع الله الغشاوة عن عينيك كما
رفعها عن بولس الرسول وراى الحقيقة واستشهد من اجلها,, الرب يباركك
 اخي العزيز ومحبة الله هي للكل لكل من يؤمن به وبالذي ارسله لفداء البشرية,
والمسيح هو رافع خطايا العالم جميعا لا فرق عنده, فقط الخلاص للذي يؤمن به
وسينال الموعد وهو الحياة الابدية في السماء مع الرب يسوع الساكن فيها,,
الرب يرعاك يرحمته ونعمته لتكون مع المسيح في السماء, اقول لك شئ
 اخي العزيز: لا تتبعنا نحن المسيحيين , بل اتبع المسيح الحي الذي في السماء,,
تحياتي لك,,,


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (30 يونيو 2011)

> انت قلت ان الشيطان هو من وضع هذا القرآن ......
> فلماذا الشيطان يأمرنا في القرآن بترك الفحشاء والمنكر وفعل المعروف مع ان ذلك يتخالف مع وظيفته الأساسية؟......



من قال ان القرآن يأمرك بترك الفحشاء و المنكر؟
القرآن يأمرك بتنفيذ الفحشاء و المنكر ، و انت تطيعه فعلا
لكنك غير مدرك انه فحشاء و منكر
مثل القتل في سبيل الله ، الزواج من 4 ، .......... الخ

يقنعك القرآن ان هذا شرع الله ، و بهذا يعطيك الفحشاء في طبق العسل لتأكله



> ولماذا يأمرنا بعبادة الله في القرآن ولم يأمرنا بعبادة نفسه



لأن الله نفسه هو الشيطان
أمّا الاله الحقيقي فهو (يهوه)



> ثم إنكم تقولون إن الشيطان زين لي دين الإسلام وهو من يرسل لي الرسائل ليشعرني بأني على الصواب .... فلماذا لا يكون هذا هو حالكم أنتم !! لماذا لا تكونون أنتم المخدوعون ؟؟!!



احتمال وارد طبعا



> أرجو أن تفكروا بعمق ولا تخسروا آخرتكم بسبب اتباع الهوى والباطل .........



شكرا ع النصيحة



> وأن تعبدوا إلهكم الحق الذي لا إله إلا هو



عقبالك لما تعبده انت كمان


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يونيو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> انت قلت ان الشيطان هو من وضع هذا القرآن ......
> فلماذا الشيطان يأمرنا في القرآن بترك الفحشاء والمنكر وفعل المعروف مع ان ذلك يتخالف مع وظيفته الأساسية؟......
> ولماذا يأمرنا بعبادة الله في القرآن ولم يأمرنا بعبادة نفسه



*وانت عايز الشيطان يبقى غبى ؟؟؟ عيب يبقى يسيب وظيفته لحد تانى احسن 

يعنى هيجى يقولك كده صراحة وبدون لف ودوران روح ازنى واعمل وسوى ؟؟؟؟؟ طيب ما انت هتنفر منه ومش هترضى تتبعه 

سمعت عن السم المدسوس فى العسل ؟

اه هو امرك بعبادة الله ,بس مين هو الله ده ؟؟؟احنا الهنا خالق الكون وخالقك الاله الحقيقى هو يهوه مش الله 
والبهائيين بردو مأمورين بعبادة الله ,هل ده معناه انهم بيعبدوا الاله الحقيقى ؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## Twin (30 يونيو 2011)

*لا إله الا المسيح*​

*أعتقد الي هنا ... ونكتفي *
*بدأ السؤال بأستعداد لتكر الأسلام ... وتمت الأجابة بشكل سليم وكامل*
*ومشاركة السائل الثانية تأتي للدفاع عن الإسلام ... دون لفت النظر علي قراءة ما تقدم من مشاركات من الأخوة*​ 
*ولهذا أعتقد أن الأخ السائل يمتلك الكثير من الوقت لمضيعته*

*فلذلك ننبه هل لديك يا أخ مدحت جديد بخصوص تركك للأسلام الذي تتدعيه هذا*

*أم** نغلق الموضوع*​​


----------



## fredyyy (1 يوليو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني *رسائل من الله*


 
*أخي العزيز ماجد *

*أثار كلامك في قلبي عن رسائل الله *
*صفاتها الرائعة الحقيقية التي تتماشى مع طبيعة الله القدوسة  *

*وستكون أول رسالة حقيقية تسمعها من الله ما ستقرأه الآن *

*فرسائل الله :*

*- مقدسة تسمو فوق العالم المحسوس ( بعيدًا عن شهوات الجسد ورغباته المادية )*
متى 22 : 30 
لأَنَّهُمْ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يَتَزَوَّجُونَ بَلْ *يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةِ اللَّهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. *​*- صادقة مبنية على الفداء *
يوحنا 11 : 25 
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ *أَنَا هُوَ* الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا 

يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا *أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ* حَتَّى *بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ* الْوَحِيدَ 
لِكَيْ *لاَ يَهْلِكَ* كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ *بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ* الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 

اعمال الرسل 10 : 43 
لَهُ *يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ* أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا.​​*
*​*- أكيدة وليس بها إحتمالات ولا ترجيات *
يوحنا 10 : 28 
وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً *وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ* إِلَى الأَبَدِ *وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا* أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 
​*- ُتأكد على أحقية المؤمنين لنوال الحياة من المسيح ُمعطي الحياة *
يوحنا 14 : 19 
.... إِنِّي *أَنَا حَيٌّ* فَأَنْتُمْ *سَتَحْيَوْنَ*. 

​*- بها يقين العلم وليس شئ مخفي عن المؤمن ... خصوصًا بعد الموت *
يوحنا الاولى 3 : 14 
نَحْنُ *نَعْلَمُ* أَنَّنَا قَدِ *انْتَقَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ* إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ 
لأَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ الإِخْوَةَ. مَنْ لاَ يُحِبَّ أَخَاهُ يَبْقَ فِي الْمَوْتِ. 

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 1 
لأَنَّنَا *نَعْلَمُ* أَنَّهُ إِنْ نُقِضَ بَيْتُ خَيْمَتِنَا الأَرْضِيُّ، 
*فَلَنَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ* بِنَاءٌ مِنَ اللهِ، *بَيْتٌ غَيْرُ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ أَبَدِيٌّ*. 
​*- ُتعلن عن وطنية ومملكة سماوية لا يوجد بها حروب وقتل *
يوحنا 18 : 36 
أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «*مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ*. 
.... وَلَكِنِ الآنَ *لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا*». 

يوحنا 17 : 15 ، 16
لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. 
*لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ* كَمَا أَنِّي *أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ*. 

​*- في الأبدية سنكون مع المسيح لننظر مجده الفائق ...* وليس للحوريات 
يوحنا 17 : 24 
أَيُّهَا الآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي *يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ* *أَنَا* 
*لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي* الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ. 

​


----------



## fredyyy (1 يوليو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا مستعد *لترك* ...


 
*في المسيحية نترك كل شئ من أجل المسيح *

*وليس فقط ما يرسمة الناس لعلاقة وهمية مع الله *

*الدين *
*صناعة إنسانية ... لتسكين الضمير ... مع الاحتفاظ بالرغبات الردية الساكنة في القلب الشرير *


*أساس الترك ... قوة من ُتحبة ... في قوة فدائه *
*والتحقق من يقينية حبه ... المؤكَدة ... بالبذل ... والعطاء *​


----------



## ملحد حر (1 يوليو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!
> 
> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!
> 
> ...


 
اين تصلك هذه الرسائل المزعومة ؟ 

صدقني الذي يجعلك تستمر على ما انت عليه هو " حد الردة" (ويعني القتل لمن يخرج من الاسلام )فأنت حتى لو أردت الخروج من دينك لن تستطيع لعلمك أنه لو فكرت تخرج من دينك فسيتم ضرب عنقك وقتلك وتعذيبك وهذا ما يمنع المسلمين من الخروج من دينهم علنا 

وصقني لو كانت حرية اختيار الاديان موجودة في الاسلام لرأيت كما هائل من المسلمين يخرج من الإسلام


----------



## mm4jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> اين تصلك هذه الرسائل المزعومة ؟
> 
> صدقني الذي يجعلك تستمر على ما انت عليه هو " حد الردة" (ويعني القتل لمن يخرج من الاسلام )فأنت حتى لو أردت الخروج من دينك لن تستطيع لعلمك أنه لو فكرت تخرج من دينك فسيتم ضرب عنقك وقتلك وتعذيبك وهذا ما يمنع المسلمين من الخروج من دينهم علنا
> 
> وصقني لو كانت حرية اختيار الاديان موجودة في الاسلام لرأيت كما هائل من المسلمين يخرج من الإسلام


مافيش حد رده الا ف السعوديه فقط

انا شخصيا خرجت من الاسلام علنا


----------



## Twin (1 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> مافيش حد رده الا ف السعوديه فقط
> 
> انا شخصيا خرجت من الاسلام علنا



*أختلف معك ....*
*فحد الردة موجود في كل الدول الأسلامية *
*قد يختلف تطبيق هذا الحد من دولة لأخري أو قد تختلف العقوبة *
*ولكن سيظل منبوذ وسيعامل بتميز لأنه صار في المجتمع كونه كافر* 

*وأخيراً يا ليتك تأتينا بدليل علي سماحة الأسلام في الدول العربية في مسألة الأرتداد*​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (1 يوليو 2011)

هلق انا معلن الحادي للعالم وما حدا سائل بس انا واثق اذا قلت اني مسيحي ما رح يضل حدا يحكي معي

وهاي هيي المشكله عند الاسلام اذا كنت ملحد احسن من كلمة مسيحي ليش ما بعرف


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> مافيش حد رده الا ف السعوديه فقط
> 
> انا شخصيا خرجت من الاسلام علنا



أنا واثق فى صدقك

ولكن قد تكون المصطلحات مختلفة

فكلمة : علنا ، تعنى أنك تقدمت بطلب رسمى لتغيير الديانة فى مستنداتك الرسمية ، فتم عمل ذلك بدون أى مشاكل

وأنك بعد ذلك تعيش بين الناس كمسيحى بدون أن يتعرض لك أحد ، لا من الدولة ولا من الناس
*
فإن كان الأمر كذلك ، فما هى هذه الدولة ، لكى أهرب إليها ؟  *


----------



## ملحد حر (1 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> مافيش حد رده الا ف السعوديه فقط
> 
> انا شخصيا خرجت من الاسلام علنا


 
حد الردة موجود في كل الدول الاسلامية 

لكن تختلف درجات التشدد في تطبيقها


----------



## ملحد حر (1 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أنا واثق فى صدقك
> 
> ولكن قد تكون المصطلحات مختلفة
> 
> ...


 
وأنا سأهرب معك 

بس يقولنا الاخ ما هي هذه الدولة :smi420:


----------



## esambraveheart (1 يوليو 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> هلق انا معلن الحادي للعالم وما حدا سائل بس انا واثق اذا قلت اني مسيحي ما رح يضل حدا يحكي معي
> 
> *وهاي هيي المشكله عند الاسلام اذا كنت ملحد احسن من كلمة مسيحي *ليش ما بعرف



*هذا لان المسيحيه وحدها هي البعبع الذي يخيف الاسلام..و هي وحدها القادرة بطهارتها علي فضح رجس الاسلام و زيفه كعقيدة  و سحقه و استئصاله من جذوره​*


----------



## MAJI (1 يوليو 2011)

اؤيد ما قاله الاخ ملحد حر عن ان سلامتك من حد الردة هو الذي يعطيك هذا الشعور الاطمئنان والراحة 
وايضا اؤيد ماذكره الاخ توني بان الاسلام والمسلمين يتقبلون الالحاد ونكران وجود الله لكنهم يحاربون الذي يتبع المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (1 يوليو 2011)

*المشاركات الأخير أخذت منعطف آخر *

*نحن لا نتكلم عن حد الردة ... بل نتكلم عن رسائل الله *

*والتأكد من محتواها ... وتأثيرها على الحياة العملية لإرضاء الله *


----------



## mm4jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أنا واثق فى صدقك
> 
> ولكن قد تكون المصطلحات مختلفة
> 
> ...



علنا تعني اني قولتها بصدق امام اهلي حتي اصدقائي حتي شيخ مسجد كنت اعرفه قالي ان النصاري اغروك وكرهوك ف دينك:t7:
لكن اقول الحق هما تعاملو مع الموضوع بعقلانيه ولم يهددني احد بشئ بس واحد قالي ان المفروض انك مرتد ومايصحش تجالس المسلمين ولم تعد منهم لكن طاطلب رسمي انا لم افعلها بعد لكن الحق ان الناس يعرفو اني لم اعد مسلم البعض طلع اشاعات وقال اني عقلي اتهوس:gy0000:والبعض قال اني مسحورلي وعلي كدا اشاعات
ونفسي اوقف الكلام الفارغ دا ولحد دلوقتي مش قادر فعلا ودا اللي تاعبني


----------



## ملحد حر (1 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> علنا تعني اني قولتها بصدق امام اهلي حتي اصدقائي حتي شيخ مسجد كنت اعرفه قالي ان النصاري اغروك وكرهوك ف دينك:t7:
> لكن اقول الحق هما تعاملو مع الموضوع بعقلانيه ولم يهددني احد بشئ بس واحد قالي ان المفروض انك مرتد ومايصحش تجالس المسلمين ولم تعد منهم لكن طاطلب رسمي انا لم افعلها بعد لكن الحق ان الناس يعرفو اني لم اعد مسلم البعض طلع اشاعات وقال اني عقلي اتهوس:gy0000:والبعض قال اني مسحورلي وعلي كدا اشاعات
> ونفسي اوقف الكلام الفارغ دا ولحد دلوقتي مش قادر فعلا ودا اللي تاعبني


 
غريب جدا 

معقولة لم يفعلوا ي شيء لك


----------



## mm4jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> غريب جدا
> 
> معقولة لم يفعلوا ي شيء لك


حايعملولي ايه يعني؟
بس طبعا المعامله وحشه جدااااااااا
وباقولك بيقولو اني عقلي غايب او معمولي سحر
بس من ناحيه الاذي لا طبعا لاني عايش ف وسط اهلي حتي الان لكن لو عايش بظروف اخري كانو ممكن يفكرو كدا


----------



## MAJI (1 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> علنا تعني اني قولتها بصدق امام اهلي حتي اصدقائي حتي شيخ مسجد كنت اعرفه قالي ان النصاري اغروك وكرهوك ف دينك:t7:
> لكن اقول الحق هما تعاملو مع الموضوع بعقلانيه ولم يهددني احد بشئ بس واحد قالي ان المفروض انك مرتد ومايصحش تجالس المسلمين ولم تعد منهم لكن طاطلب رسمي انا لم افعلها بعد لكن الحق ان الناس يعرفو اني لم اعد مسلم البعض طلع اشاعات وقال اني عقلي اتهوس:gy0000:والبعض قال اني مسحورلي وعلي كدا اشاعات
> ونفسي اوقف الكلام الفارغ دا ولحد دلوقتي مش قادر فعلا ودا اللي تاعبني


 هذا بدية الاضطهاد ولا نعرف نهايته 
ربنا يحفظك ويحفظ امثالك المتحررين
دائما الحرية لها ثمن


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> علنا تعني اني قولتها بصدق امام اهلي حتي اصدقائي حتي شيخ مسجد كنت اعرفه قالي ان النصاري اغروك وكرهوك ف دينك:t7:
> لكن اقول الحق هما تعاملو مع الموضوع بعقلانيه ولم يهددني احد بشئ بس واحد قالي ان المفروض انك مرتد ومايصحش تجالس المسلمين ولم تعد منهم لكن طاطلب رسمي انا لم افعلها بعد لكن الحق ان الناس يعرفو اني لم اعد مسلم البعض طلع اشاعات وقال اني عقلي اتهوس:gy0000:والبعض قال اني مسحورلي وعلي كدا اشاعات
> ونفسي اوقف الكلام الفارغ دا ولحد دلوقتي مش قادر فعلا ودا اللي تاعبني



إشكر ربنا على نعمة إنهم لم يتخذوا معك موقف بلا إعتبروك فقدت عقلك

فهذه نعمة من ربنا لكى يجنبك الأذى الذى لست مستعداً له :- 

"الله أمين الذى لن يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون ، بل سيجعل مع التجربة المعونة"


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> غريب جدا
> 
> معقولة لم يفعلوا ي شيء لك



لو كانت بنت كانو عملو اكيييييييييد
عشان ولد فهما ابتهدوها ع انو مسحور و و و 
بعدين هيعلمو هيسيبوه يعني:t9:


----------



## ملحد حر (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> اين تصلك هذه الرسائل المزعومة ؟
> 
> صدقني الذي يجعلك تستمر على ما انت عليه هو " حد الردة" (ويعنيهه القتل لمن يخرج من الاسلام )فأنت حتى لو أردت الخروج من دينك لن تستطيع لعلمك أنه لو فكرت تخرج من دينك فسيتم ضرب عنقك وقتلك وتعذيبك وهذا ما يمنع المسلمين من الخروج من دينهم علنا
> 
> وصقني لو كانت حرية اختيار الاديان موجودة في الاسلام لرأيت كما هائل من المسلمين يخرج من الإسلام


 
أشوفك هربت يا  اخ ماجد 

طبعا لي عندك رد فلم تجد سوى الهروب :w00t:


----------



## ملحد حر (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> أشوفك هربت يا اخ ماجد
> 
> طبعا ليس عندك رد فلم تجد حلا سوى الهروب :w00t:


 
اقصد ليس عندك رد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

هروبه وعدم رده يدل على صدقه مع ذاته

وهو بذلك أفضل جداً من أولائك الذين يتخذون* طريقة : "الحرباية"*

أى أن يهربوا ويعودوا بإسم آخر ، لكى لا يلزموا أنفسهم بالرد على مالا يجدون عليه إجابة


----------



## ماجد مدحت (1 يوليو 2011)

*ممنوع الاسلاميات في القسم المسيحي *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## ماجد مدحت (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> اقصد ليس عندك رد


 
أنت إنسان غريب و.....
استغفر الله العظيم يقول الله تعالى في القرآن الكريم : 

*# ................... #*

*ممنوع النصوص غير المسيحية *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

أنا لم أجب على السؤال من قبل لأني لا أدخل هذا الموقع دائما....
بل أدخله مرة في الأسبوع 
ثم إن سؤالك تافه وسهل ....... 

*ممنوع الشتيمة ........ المشرف *

*# ..................... #*


----------



## خالد100 (1 يوليو 2011)

*# ............ #*

*خارج الموضوع ... ومخاطبة سيئة *

*المشرف *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

حولتوا الأمر لخناقة !!!!!!!!!!!!

إرجع للموضوع لو سمحت


----------



## fredyyy (1 يوليو 2011)

*رجاء عدم الرد على الاسلاميات *

*نحن في القسم المسيحي *

*هذا سيؤدي لغلق الموضوع *


----------



## ماجد مدحت (1 يوليو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنت إنسان غريب و.....
> استغفر الله العظيم يقول الله تعالى في القرآن الكريم :
> 
> *# ................... #*
> ...




سبحان الله عندما آتي لأرد على تساؤلاتكم تحذفون ردودي ..... فكيف تقوقون لي أنني أتهرب ؟؟!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

هدى الحوار

فلنتناقش بالعقل وليس بالخناق

كانت لك مداخلات سابقة

وكنا رددنا عليها 

فلنواصل من حيث إنتهينا ، بدون مشاكل وخناقات


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

ولكن ، ما هو سؤالك الأصلى !!!!

يبدو أننا نضيع الوقت فى البحث عن سؤال غير موجود أصلاً !!!!!!!

فهل كان لك سؤال ، وفى أى مداخلة !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ملحد حر (2 يوليو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنت إنسان غريب و.....
> استغفر الله العظيم يقول الله تعالى في القرآن الكريم :
> 
> *# ................... #*
> ...


 
هذا أنتم أيها المسلمون لا تجيدون سوى السب والشتم 

للأسف تعودنا في كل موقع أثناء محاورتنا مع هؤلاء نتلقى كم هائل من الشتائم 

لكن مع ذلك لن أنزل لهذا المستوى 

لأن السب والقذف حيلة ضعيف الحجة والعاجزين عن النقاش 

ليتني أجد مسلم يتحاور بكل عقلانية :t26: ويترك عنه السب والشتم لكن من يسمع ؟:smi420:


----------



## ماجد مدحت (2 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> هروبه وعدم رده يدل على صدقه مع ذاته
> 
> وهو بذلك أفضل جداً من أولائك الذين يتخذون* طريقة : "الحرباية"*
> 
> أى أن يهربوا ويعودوا بإسم آخر ، لكى لا يلزموا أنفسهم بالرد على مالا يجدون عليه إجابة



هههه....

يا عزيزي أنا أهرب ...

أنا رددت عليكم بردود قوية لكن إخوانكم المشرفين مسحوا كل آية  أنا كتبتها 
مع ان بعض الاعضاء طلبوا مني أثبت لهم بعض الأشياء من القرآن 
ولمن أثبتها حذفوها  !!!


----------



## ماجد مدحت (2 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> هذا أنتم أيها المسلمون لا تجيدون سوى السب والشتم
> 
> للأسف تعودنا في كل موقع أثناء محاورتنا مع هؤلاء نتلقى كم هائل من الشتائم
> 
> ...



سبحان الله لمجرد قول ان السؤال تافه تقولون لي أنني أشتم !!
طيب فلنفرض أن شتمت لماذا المشرف باقي الرد؟؟؟!!!
بل حذفه لأنه عرف والله أن الرد قوي ومن الأفضل أن يحذفه


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2011)

اخ ماجد مدحت تعالى فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى فهناك المشرفين لا يمسحوا الردود القوية امثال رد حضرتك
من هنا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------



## Twin (2 يوليو 2011)

*أخ ماجد أين هي مشكلتك .... هل تسطيع أن تعود للموضوع *

*الأخوة سألوك ما هي الرسائل التي تأتيك من الله ... وأنت لم تعطهم عقاداً نافعاً *
*ولكنك كسرت قوانين القسم هنا بالتطرق الي الإسلاميات مستشهداً بالقرأن ... وهذا مخالف لقوانين القسم*
*فو كانت هذه الرسائل من القرأن .... فهنيئاً لك بإسلامك *
*ولا داعي لأن تخبرنا بمثل هذه الرسائل *

*ولتتذكر ... أننا لم نطالبك بترك إسلامك ... *
*أنت من أتيت هنا في هذا المنتدي الذي تدخله مرة واحدة في الأسبوع*
*ومع ذلك نرحب بك *

*وأخيراً نشكرك علي تفهمك ... محبتي*​


----------



## ملحد حر (4 يوليو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> سبحان الله لمجرد قول ان السؤال تافه تقولون لي أنني أشتم !!
> طيب فلنفرض أن شتمت لماذا المشرف باقي الرد؟؟؟!!!
> بل حذفه لأنه عرف والله أن الرد قوي ومن الأفضل أن يحذفه


 
لا االجملة الاولى بل اقصد الثانية التي حررها المشرف


----------



## fredyyy (4 يوليو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا رددت عليكم *بردود قوية* لكن إخوانكم المشرفين مسحوا *كل آية* أنا كتبتها


 
*نكرر *
*أن في القسم المسيحي *

*ولا مكان لأي معتقدات أو نصوص غير مسيحية في ها القسم *

*نرجوا عدم كسر قوانين لقسم ... ولا ُتقيِّم نفسك بل دع الآخرين يُقيِّموك *

*وليست قوة إجابتك من آياتك ... بل من مدى إخلاصك *


----------



## الزبانية (5 يوليو 2011)

االكل  متفق  ان الشعور بالراحة ليس دليلاً لان الكل يشعر بالراحة في عبادته 

وانا ايضاً اتفق مع هذا الراي
بارك الله بيك اخي مدحت وزادك الله ايماً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2011)

نعم بالضبط ، بل حتى الحرامى يكون سعيداً بالسرقة التى سرقها ، بل وقد يشكر الله لأنه ستر عليه !!!

وكذلك الإرهابيون يكونون سعداء جداً بعد جرائمهم البشعة

+++ وعن خداع الضمير ، مكتوب عن الأشرار المحترفين الخطية بدون ضمير ، أنهم يقولون :

أمثالٌ الأصحاح 9 العدد 17 «الْمِيَاهُ الْمَسْرُوقَةُ حُلْوَةٌ وَخُبْزُ الْخُفْيَةِ لَذِيذٌ». 


وكذلك عن المرأة المعتادة للخطية بضمير ميت ، مكتوب أنها  :

أمثالٌ الأصحاح 30 العدد 20 كَذَلِكَ طَرِيقُ الْمَرْأَةِ الزَّانِيَةِ. أَكَلَتْ وَمَسَحَتْ فَمَهَا وَقَالَتْ: «مَا عَمِلْتُ إِثْماً!». 

+++ والمقصود هو أن الضمير (برغم أنه يكون عوناً عظيماً لصاحب الإيمان الصحيح) يمكن أن يكون مخادعاً جداً ، إذا إنحرفت عقائد الإنسان ، فيظن الشر خيراً ، أو على الأقل يظنه أمراً طبيعياً

++++ لذلك ، فالحكم على الصحيح من الخاطئ ، لا ينبغى أن نتركه لمشاعر الناس ، وهى المتقلبة والمخادعة هكذا

بل يجب أن يكون لها معايير مأمونة


----------



## وردة يسوع (27 يوليو 2011)

يا استاذ ماجد شيئ طبيعي ان الشيطان يجعلك مرتاح وتنام لكي لاتفوق من اوهام او تستيقظ لان الجحيم معد لك فبئستيقاظك الجحيم هينقص شخص اسمه ماجد انا اتريق عليك صدقني انا اعرفك بان في جحيم والشيطان هناك يضحك ويسخر من فريسته ويضربها ويقول لها مش كنتي في الارض بتسمعي كلامي انتي دلوقتي ايتها النفس في مملكتي وانتي حاليا عبدة لي ؛؛؛لكن مع يسوع تشعر بالراحة والسلام والمحبة والاطمنان وتشعر وتعرف ان العالم فاني ولا فيه اي شيئ يستاهل الحزن عليه لان العيشة مع الله بالتوبة والنقاء افضل فكرك يكون طاهر ونقي ؛؛؛العالم كله يزول ؛؛؛الرب يباركك ويعطيك اشارة لمعرفة طريق الحق والنور بس انت دورك تصرخ لله وتقوله من عمق قلبك اعطني علامة يارب لكي اري بيها اعمالك الحسنة ولصير من ابنائك وتاكد ان بابه مفتوح لك وهو في انتظار اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم ربنا موجود حولك بس انت شيل الغشاوة من عيونك ربنا يردك لحظرته امين


----------



## وردة يسوع (27 يوليو 2011)

ماجد انالالالا اتريق عليك صدقني (بعد التعديل )


----------



## وردة يسوع (27 يوليو 2011)

يا استاذ ماجد شيئ طبيعي ان الشيطان يجعلك مرتاح وتنام لكي لاتفوق من اوهام او تستيقظ لان الجحيم معد لك فبئستيقاظك الجحيم هينقص شخص اسمه ماجد انا لالالالااتريق عليك صدقني انا اعرفك بان في جحيم موجود والشيطان هناك يضحك ويسخر من فريسته ويضربها ويقول لها مش كنتي في الارض بتسمعي كلامي انتي دلوقتي ايتها النفس في مملكتي وانتي حاليا عبدة لي ؛؛؛لكن مع يسوع تشعر بالراحة والسلام والمحبة والاطمنان وتشعر وتعرف ان العالم فاني ولا فيه اي شيئ يستاهل الحزن عليه لان العيشة مع الله بالتوبة والنقاء افضل فكرك يكون طاهر ونقي ؛؛؛العالم كله يزول ؛؛؛الرب يباركك ويعطيك اشارة لمعرفة طريق الحق والنور بس انت دورك تصرخ لله وتقوله من عمق قلبك اعطني علامة يارب لكي اري بيها اعمالك الحسنة ولصير من ابنائك وتاكد ان بابه مفتوح لك وهو في انتظار اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم ربنا موجود حولك بس انت شيل الغشاوة من عيونك ربنا يردك لحظرته امين 









​


----------



## ملاك السماء (31 يوليو 2011)

ماجد مدحت قال:


> أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!
> 
> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!
> 
> ...


*انا جاوبتك اهوه و انت بقى عليك تفكر و تأخد القرار بنفسك و الرب يهديك الي الطريق الصحيح  *






*...*


----------



## بايبل333 (31 يوليو 2011)

> أنا مسلم وأنتم تزعمون بأني مخطئ !!
> 
> فلماذا دائما ما تصلني رسائل من الله أن أستمر على ما أنا عليه وأني على الصواب !!
> 
> ...


*اسلاميا :الصلاة فرض ام غير فرض .؟*


----------



## The light of JC (1 أغسطس 2011)

لقد تمت اجابتك على تساؤلك ,,,,,,, هـل سـتـترك الاسـلام ؟

أجـبنـا 

..​


----------



## fredyyy (2 أغسطس 2011)

*ُيغلق الموضوع *
*لحين عودة صاحبة*​


----------

